
Azithromycin inhibits influenza, interfering with virus internalization process (2019) - Khelavaster
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31300721
======
pokoleo
Needs a (2019) tag.

Could be better edited as:

> Azithromycin inhibits H1N1, interfering with virus internalization process
> (2019)

